# My best shot so far with my Taurus Raging Bull .454



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I was proud of myself the other day when I loaded up my "TRB.454" , placed the sand bag on the seat of my 4wheeler, and hit this 8"steel plate at 165 yards on the very first shot. Almost right in the middle!

Needless to say I was talking schit for a little while...Hahahaha.

I thought I could do it,,,just had to prove it to myself.......


----------

